# Les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos



## Tin

_*Ya era tarde así que les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos.*_

If I just say: _"It was already late so I told my children to leave"_ it may seem that I told them, only them, to leave, without me. What if I really want to make clear that I am included in the action? Could this work? _"It was already late so I told my children *for us* to leave"_.


----------



## Ferrol

I told my children that we'd better leave
Tu primera opción, tu mismo dices acertadamente , que no transmite el sentido
La segunda no es idiomática


----------



## Tin

¿Pero la segunda opción no es correcta gramaticalmente?


----------



## Marsianitoh

It was late/ It had gotten late,  so I told my children we should {get going/ go/leave}.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Tin said:


> ¿Pero la segunda opción no es correcta gramaticalmente?


Yo diría que no, podrías decir " ...I told my children it was time for us to leave".


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Tin said:


> _*Ya era tarde así que les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos.*_
> 
> If I just say: _"It was already late so I told my children to leave"_ it may seem that I told them, only them, to leave, without me. What if I really want to make clear that I am included in the action? Could this work? _"It was already late so I told my children *for us* to leave"_.



It would be understood, but it would not be natural.  The suggestions above by Marsianitoh are all good ones.


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> It would be understood, but it would not be natural.  The suggestions above by Marsianitoh are all good ones.


Hi Mexico
What about mine?


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Ferrol said:


> Hi Mexico
> What about mine?



Sorry, I missed yours in my reply.  It was also an excellent option.  Another common thing to say, although maybe not as grammatically correct, would be " . . . so I told my children let's go."


----------



## Bevj

Marsianitoh said:


> It was late/ It had gotten late,  so I told my children we should {get going/ go/leave}.


En BrE 'It had got late'.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> En BrE 'It had got late'.


Of course, and that was my first thought, but then suddenly the " gotten" version sounded more natural . I have to stop watching American series!


----------



## gengo

Another option (in addition to the good suggestions given above) is to use a direct quote:  I told my children, "Let's go!" / "We have to get going/leave/go!"



Marsianitoh said:


> Of course, and that was my first thought, but then suddenly the "gotten" version sounded more natural . I have to stop watching American series!



 You make it sound as if American English is less correct than British English. Both versions are equally valid, but "It had got late" sounds rather odd to us here, so it just depends on your environment or audience.


----------



## Ferrol

Mexico RV'er said:


> Sorry, I missed yours in my reply.  It was also an excellent option.  Another common thing to say, although maybe not as grammatically correct, would be " . . . so I told my children let's go."


Thank you for your reply and for reassuring me


----------



## Marsianitoh

gengo said:


> You make it sound as if American English is less correct than British English. Both versions are equally valid, but "It had got late" sounds rather odd to us here, so it just depends on your environment or audience.


No, that was not my intention, by no means! But you must agree that it is better to use consistently one or the other, and not an odd mixture of both. I was taught British English but  because of the influence of films and literature sometimes it's difficult for me to tell which forms belong with which variant.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

"It was late, so I told my children we'd rather / better leave".
"It was late, so I told my children I wanted to leave".


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> "It was late, so I told my children we'd rather leave".


Eso no significa lo mismo,  " era tarde y por eso les dije a mis hijos que preferiríamos irnos"??? ( Parece que estáis en casa de tus hijos y les dices que como se ha hecho tarde prefieres irte en lugar de quedarte con ellos)
A lo mejor lo que tenías en mente era " ...I told my children I'd rather we left"," les dije a mis hijos que prefería que nos fueramos", pero no es lo mismo.
La de " ...I wanted to leave" tampoco  es exactamente lo  mismo ( "les dije a mis hijos que me quería ir" no es lo mismo que " les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos") pero más o menos puede funcionar.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Se dice;

'You'd rather brush up your English.'
- Deberías repasar (= debes repasar)
(Te aconsejo que...)
(Preferiría (YO) que repases...)

'We'd rather leave'
(= I'd rather WE left)
- Preferiría (YO) que nos fuéramos...
(OS aconsejo que nos vayamos).

Estás entendiendo la expresión literalmente.
Este verbo tiene un sentido literal de 'preferir', pero tiene otro figurado, de 'consejo'.

Estás tomando el sujeto 'we' como si fuera un sujeto activo, cuando en su acepción figurada funciona como un objeto al que se refiere el hablante.

Con la de 'I wanted to leave' te ocurre lo mismo; la traduces erróneamente, reduciéndola a una única versión, cuando tiene varias posibilidades de interpretación / traducción, y después te quedas aferrado cerrilmente a tu interpretación, como si no existiera otra.

Traduces literalmente, de una forma completamente reduccionista. ¡Y después vienes a arreglarlo, queriendo corregirme a mi!



Marsianitoh said:


> A lo mejor lo que tenías en mente era " ...I told my children I'd rather we left"," les dije a mis hijos que prefería que nos *fuéramos*", pero no es lo mismo.



'Fuéramos' se tilda (tanto si te refieres al verbo 'ir', como al 'ser').

Si no se pronunciaría:  | 'fuerámos' |


----------



## Bevj

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Se dice;
> 
> 'You'd rather brush up your English.'
> - Deberías repasar (= debes repasar)
> (Te aconsejo que...)
> (Preferiría (YO) que repases...)
> 
> 'We'd rather leave'
> (= I'd rather WE left)
> - Preferiría (YO) que nos fuéramos...
> (OS aconsejo que nos vayamos).



No estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación.

'You'd rather brush up your English.'    Sin más,  no tiene sentido.

We'd rather leave
Preferimos irnos.
No significa '*Prefiero* que vayamos.'

No veo que este verbo tenga que ver con dar consejos.

EDIT
Creo que te confundes con 'We'd *better* leave'.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Bevj said:


> No estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación.
> 
> 'You'd rather brush up your English.'  Sin más,  no tiene sentido.
> 
> We'd rather leave
> Preferimos irnos.
> No significa '*Prefiero* que vayamos.'
> 
> No veo que este verbo tenga que ver con dar consejos.



Yo creo que estás equivocada.

Esta expresión se utiliza como equivalente de 'I'd better', que a su vez sirve para expresar preferencias, y las preferencias como consejos, una de cada tres.


'Prefiero que vayamos' no se dice. Deberías decirlo con el pronombre 'nos'; 'Prefiero que nos vayamos'. (= deberíamos irnos).


----------



## Bevj

Gracias por la corrección. 
Sigo opinando que no se usa _rather_ en el sentido que describes, por lo menos no en el inglés actual de cada día.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Gracias por la corrección.
> Sigo opinando que no se usa _rather_ en el sentido que describes, por lo menos no en el inglés actual de cada día.


Perdona que me dirija directamente a tí Bevj, pero me puedes explicar qué otra interpretación puede tener en inglés " I told my children I wanted to leave" además de " les dije a mis hijos que (yo) me quería ir".
Si quisiera decir que quería que todos nos fueramos tendría que haber dicho : l told my children that I wanted us to leave. ¿No?
"I wanted to leave" y " I wanted us to leave" no son lo mismo. ¿No? Y "I'd rather leave" no es lo mismo que " I'd rather we left". ¿No crees?
Además todas ellas significan algo distinto que " les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos"( todo lo más " I told my children that I wanted us to leave" se acerca). ¿ Qué te parece?
En cuanto "I'd better leave" , para mí no indica preferencia, no significa que prefiero irme, significa que me conviene irme, que 'mejor me voy".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> Perdona que me dirija directamente a *tí* Bevj, pero me puedes explicar qué otra interpretación puede tener en inglés " I told my children I wanted to leave" además de " les dije a mis hijos que (yo) me quería ir".
> Si quisiera decir que quería que todos nos *fueramos* tendría que haber dicho : l told my children that I wanted us to leave. ¿No?
> "I wanted to leave" y " I wanted us to leave" no son lo mismo. ¿No? Y "I'd rather leave" no es lo mismo que " I'd rather we left". ¿No crees?
> Además todas ellas significan algo distinto que " les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos"( todo lo más " I told my children that I wanted us to leave" se acerca). ¿ Qué te parece?
> En cuanto "I'd better leave" , para mí no indica preferencia, no significa que prefiero irme, significa que me conviene irme, que 'mejor me voy".



¡Marsianitoh, ten clemencia...!

¿Quieres poner las tildes sin asesinar a la ortografía...? Me van a tener que llevar a la UVI, con los infartos que me das...


Ya hablando en serio, a mi me parece que, independientemente de si una expresión en puridad (teórica o gramaticalmente, incluso léxicamente) significa una cosa u otra, después existe una cosa que se llama el uso... El uso real, y concreto, dentro de las situaciones. El contexto, donde el tono, una gesticulación (un movimiento con la mano, señalando a la puerta, o a los bolsos, etc), o una simple mirada, pueden servir para apoyar la expresión, e incluso cambiar el sentido de una expresión - aunque en general no tuviera ese sentido concreto...

Aunque, insisto, a mi me parece que, estando en un grupo (donde se entiende que todos van juntos, y van a hacer lo mismo), la diferencia en el pronombre usado, entre el uso del 'yo' o el 'nosotros' puede ser intrascendente...


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> ¡Marsianitoh, ten clemencia...!
> 
> ¿Quieres poner las tildes sin asesinar a la ortografía...? Me van a tener que llevar a la UVI, con los infartos que me das...
> 
> 
> Ya hablando en serio, a mi  mí me parece que,
> 
> Aunque, insisto, a mi  mí me parece que, estando en un grupo (donde se entiende que todos van juntos, y van a hacer lo mismo), la diferencia en el pronombre usado, entre el uso del 'yo' o el 'nosotros' puede ser intrascendente...


Ten cuidado no te vayas a provocar el infarto tú solito ( ya habías cometido el mismo fallo en #16, como ves hasta el mejor escribano echa un borrón). 
Mira, lo que está mal, está mal y por el contexto se te podrá entender ( o no), pero también nos hacemos entender con signos, a gruñidos o hablando como los indios y no por eso los proponemos como traducciones.
Eso de que estando todos juntos porque uno diga que se quiere ir haya que entender que todos se tienen que ir...en fin...
Eso de que  " we'd rather leave" tenga un sentido figurado en el que es un consejo  y que " we" sea en realidad un objeto y no el sujeto de la oración es una sandez.


----------



## Ferrol

If I may butt in....I hope I will help to let off a bit steam , as this debate  is getting too hot.
Hi! Cerros.  I must say that I agree with Bevj :  "I told my children that we'd   better leave" or  even ".. that it was time for us to leave"  , is a closer translation for the OP title, in my opinion,  than "....I'd rather  we left"is. The latter , as  Bevj said  , means , I think ,  "prefería que nos marcháramos..".  The OP sentence is not so much about a preference.  but a command.Obviously you could say both , and you've got a point there, but there's a difference in  nuance."I told my children that we"d rather.,,," : "Dije   a mus hijos que preferimos irnos"? :  it doesn't make much  sense, does it?
"You''d rather brush up your English" sounds odd to my ears too.
I'd say "You'd better brush up on your English"
No hard feelings. Learning from each other is what our Forum is about.And  I've learned a lot from Cerros' posts.


----------



## TheCrociato91

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Esta expresión se utiliza como equivalente de 'I'd better', que a su vez sirve para expresar preferencias, y las preferencias como consejos, una de cada tres


Eso no lo sabía. ¿Podrías remitirme a algún sitio para que pueda profundizarlo?

Yo encontré esto, que según entiendo dice que son expresiones distintas:


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> Eso de que estando todos juntos porque uno diga que se quiere ir haya que entender que todos se tienen que ir...en fin...
> Eso de que  " we'd rather leave" tenga un sentido figurado en el que es un consejo  y que " we" sea en realidad un objeto y no el sujeto de la oración es una sandez.



No deberías descalificar las opiniones ajenas con tanta ligereza... No se puede negar las cosas, con esa 'intransigencia', sólo porque no las sabes, o no te convienen...


Cuidemos nuestro lenguaje, Marsianitoh...
(= Cuida tu lenguaje, niño...)

No estamos en los años 50, para salir diciendo 'sandez' a la primera de cambio...

Si quieres ser malo, di 'tontería', que eso te lo entendemos todos... (= te lo entiendo yo).

¿Me entendiste ya? (= ¿Nos entendimos ya?)

¿Ves como el 'nosotros' sirve para referirse al 'yo', con frecuencia?

A veces es que no NOS queremos enterar... (= no te quieres enterar TÚ').


----------



## Ferrol

TheCrociato91 said:


> Eso no lo sabía. ¿Podrías remitirme a algún sitio para que pueda profundizarlo?
> 
> Yo encontré esto, que según entiendo dice que son expresiones distintas:
> View attachment 32887


Yes, "I told...,that we'd better" is a bit milder  than  "we had to/ must..." , but I think that the meanings of all of them are close.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> No deberías descalificar las opiniones ajenas con tanta ligereza... No se puede negar las cosas, con esa 'intransigencia', sólo porque no que las sabes, o no te convienen...
> 
> 
> ¿Ves como el 'nosotros' sirve para referirse al 'yo', con frecuencia?


¿Qué es lo que no sé ( referido a lo que nos ocupa, de lo demás ignoro tantas cosas)?
Y ¿ qué tiene que ver que " nosotros" se utilice para referirse a "yo" en castellano con todo lo que se discute aquí?


Ferrol said:


> Yes, "I told...,that we'd better" is a bit milder  than ".,,,,we had to/ must..." , but I think that the meanings of all of them are close.


Sí, pero ¿tú dirías que " we'd rather leave" significa lo mismo que " we'd better leave"? .
¿O que " we'd rather leave" es lo mismo que " I'd rather we left" porque en realidad en " we'd rather leave" ese "we" es un objeto según no sé qué sentido figurado?
En mi opinión en el 99,9% de los casos los posts de Cerros son excelentes, pero aquí se equivoca y me gustaría que lo reconociera.


----------



## Bevj

Siento no haberte contestado antes, Marsianitoh, pero esa cosa diabólica "el trabajo" me vino encima.
Estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación: "I wanted to leave" y "I wanted us to leave"  no son lo mismo - pero según el _contexto y en alguna situación _ es _posible_ entender que "I wanted to leave" pudiera incluir tanto la persona que habla como la gente que va con ella.
Hablando de better y rather, las fuentes aportadas por TheCrociato son correctas.

You had better.....  - Más vale, o mejor.
I would rather.... -  de dos o más opciones prefiero X.
En mi opinión  no se puede intercambiar estas dos frases.  Y no sé puede decir "You would rather...." porque uno no sabe qué prefiere el otro.

Pero nos estamos alejando del tema original.

_*Les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos.*_

Lo que dijo el padre es 'Niños, es la hora de irnos" (o similar).

I told my children that we should go/that we should be going/that it was time to go (hay muchas posibilidades).


Si omitimos 'we', cambiamos el sentido de la oración porque parece que los niños se van sin su padre.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Marsianitoh said:


> Y ¿ qué tiene que ver que " nosotros" se utilice para referirse a "yo" en castellano con todo lo que se discute aquí?



Tiene que ver que 'llevo todo el día tratando de explicarte' (= 'llevamos todo el día tratando...') que el 'yo' puede usarse, y se usa, en la práctica (especialmente en el lenguaje coloquial), para referirse al 'nosotros' - y viceversa.

No sólo en español, sino también en el inglés...



Marsianitoh said:


> Eso de que estando todos juntos porque uno diga que se quiere ir haya que entender que todos se tienen que ir...en fin...
> Eso de que  " we'd rather leave" tenga un sentido figurado en el que es un consejo  y que " we" sea en realidad un objeto y no el sujeto de la oración es una sandez.



Todo lo que se discute / ha discutido aquí era eso... Si la mujer, al hablar en singular ('yo'), podía referirse al plural ('nosotros')...

¿Ahora 'salimos' (= 'sales tú') preguntando por dónde andamos... (= andas) (nosotros = tú)?


----------



## Marsianitoh

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> Todo lo que se discute / ha discutido aquí era eso... Si la mujer, al hablar en singular ('yo'), podía referirse al plural ('nosotros')...


Aquí se han discutido muchas cosas, no solo si "I wanted to leave" puede incluir que se refiera a que quería que se fuera todo el grupo, en el caso de unos padres, mira te lo concedo, se puede entender que quería que se fueran todos. Y se puede entender cómo una variante de " les dije que nos fuéramos" ( ya te lo acepté en # 15) Ahora,  aquí hemos discutido otros aspectos, ¿qué pasa con ese uso figurado para dar consejos de " We'd rather leave"?


----------



## sound shift

Marsianitoh said:


> ¿qué pasa con ese uso figurado para dar consejos de " We'd rather leave"?


El hilo ha vuelto bastante complicado y no he tenido tiempo suficiente como para leerlo todo. ¿A qué mensaje te refieres con esto, por favor?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

sound shift said:


> El hilo *se* ha vuelto bastante complicado y no he tenido tiempo suficiente como para leerlo todo. ¿A qué mensaje te refieres con esto, por favor?



Tienes gracia, TimeShift...

Pareces uno que se mete en el 'saloon' en medio de la película, cuando están volando las botellas y las sillas, y pregunta '¿Pero dónde está el 'barman'...?


Son sobre todo los posts #17, #18, #23, #24, y #28.


----------



## Marsianitoh

sound shift said:


> El hilo ha vuelto bastante complicado y no he tenido tiempo suficiente como para leerlo todo. ¿A qué mensaje te refieres con esto, por favor?


#16, # 18


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

TheCrociato91 said:


> Eso no lo sabía. ¿Podrías remitirme a algún sitio para que pueda profundizarlo?



Muy interesante tu enlace.

Sin embargo, yo creo que un tanto teórico - está muy bien, y precisado con mucho detalle, pero yo creo que algo retrasado respecto al uso - como es frecuente entre todos los medios escritos, tanto libros de texto, como diccionarios (¡Pero..., madre del amor hermoso...! No me hagáis hablar del DLE... ¡Que me llevan a comisaría...! ¡Con 'las caballerizas' que llevan...!).

No, pero sí, que sí... Que bueno...

Hay cierta diferencia de matiz entre las dos expresiones. Bevj sintetiza bien la cuestión.

Pero a mí me parece que en el uso se mezclan, se solapan, se confunden... Y, en la práctica, se usan bastante equiparablemente.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Bevj said:


> Siento no haberte contestado antes, Marsianitoh, pero esa cosa diabólica "el trabajo" me vino encima.
> Estoy de acuerdo con tu interpretación: "I wanted to leave" y "I wanted us to leave"  no son lo mismo - pero según el _contexto y en alguna situación _ es _posible_ entender que "I wanted to leave" pudiera incluir tanto la persona que habla como la gente que va con ella.
> Hablando de better y rather, las fuentes aportadas por TheCrociato son correctas.
> 
> You had better.....  - Más vale, o mejor.
> I would rather.... -  de dos o más opciones prefiero X.
> En mi opinión  no se puede intercambiar estas dos frases.  Y no sé puede decir "You would rather...." porque uno no sabe qué prefiere el otro.
> 
> Pero nos estamos alejando del tema original.
> 
> _*Les dije a mis hijos que nos fuéramos.*_
> 
> Lo que dijo el padre es 'Niños, es la hora de irnos" (o similar).
> 
> I told my children that we should go/that we should be going/that it was time to go (hay muchas posibilidades).
> 
> 
> Si omitimos 'we', cambiamos el sentido de la oración porque parece que los niños se van sin su padre.


¡Gracias por tu interés y tu tiempo!


----------



## sound shift

Marsianitoh said:


> #16, # 18


Gracias. Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dice Bev acerca de estos dos mensajes.


----------



## gengo

Cerros de Úbeda said:


> 'You'd rather brush up your English.'
> - Deberías repasar (= debes repasar)
> (Te aconsejo que...)
> (Preferiría (YO) que repases...)
> 
> 'We'd rather leave'
> (= I'd rather WE left)
> - Preferiría (YO) que nos fuéramos...
> (OS aconsejo que nos vayamos).



While I can't speak definitively for all varieties of English, to my knowledge, the above statements are false in every variety.  At the very least, in AmEn they are certainly not true.

Deberías repasar = You should / You had better brush up
Preferiría yo que nos fuéramos = I'd prefer that we leave / I'd rather we left


----------

